# Titanium Carve



## grayhighh (Jun 2, 2012)

Just curious that if anyone up here can done a custom Ti light by carving it.

I remember a CPF member post a thread about he can do Ti works. But i can't find the 

thread now. ( I saw him carve a fire pattern on a SPY 007, if my memory serves right. )

So if you have any info please reply or shoot me an pm.


Thanks alot...


----------



## theslippyslug (Jun 2, 2012)

Here it is

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...and-ano-work-in-trade-for&highlight=Pontiaker


----------



## grayhighh (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is exactly the thread i was looking for. 

I just type the wrong search keyword as a result i can't find any.

Thanks again...


----------

